# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Skype, video chat, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Owner - Microsoft Corporation

Website - skype.com

youtube.com/skype

facebook.com/Skype

twitter.com/Skype

linkedin.com/company/skype

Skype on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"Skype Bots preview comes to consumers and developers"

by The Skype Team
March 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the Skype messaging bots preview

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> Undeterred by the recent Tay bot scandal, Microsoft previews its interactive bots through the latest Skype clients on various platforms.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skype's major redesign prioritizes helpful bots and a smart camera over traditional video chats"
The new Skype will be pushed to Android first, not Windows.

by Mark Hachman
June 1, 2017

Article "Microsoft Skype Update Includes 'Highlights', A Tepid Version Of Snapchat Stories"

by Curtis Silver
June 1, 2017

Article "Skype goes all Snapchat with Highlights, its own riff on Stories"
Microsoft’s messaging app follows in footsteps of Instagram and Facebook Messenger.

by Peter Bright
June 1, 2017

----------

